# Altima High Idle



## AssyrianMe (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings:

I've got a 2001 Altima that idles high. It starts off at 1600 or so cold and then warms up and drops to 1200/1100 and stays there. I was thinking it may be it idle control valve. There is something working right, since it drops when the engine warms up. 

Thanx.

Robert


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is the idle irregular at all or just high? auto or standard and how many miles on your current o2 sensor?


----------



## AssyrianMe (Jun 23, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> is the idle irregular at all or just high? auto or standard and how many miles on your current o2 sensor?



All is normal, except for the high idle. Auto with 55k. No irregularities or spikes in rpms. 

Thanx for your reply.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i wanted to know the mileage because the 02 sensor has a lifespan of only about 60k miles. it may be time to change it out. have you tried to adjust the idle yourself?


----------



## AssyrianMe (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I didn't think a faulty O2 sensor would cause such a high constant idle. There were a couple screws that looked like they were for the idle, but they didn't do anything.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the o2 sensor in itself wont normally cause idle problems unless its telling the engine that youre running very lean... the Idle Air Control Valve (IACV) is located behind the #1 cylinder below the #1 cylinder runner on the intake manifold. you have to disconnect your throttle position sensor when you attempt to adjust the idle. you should also check the timing when you mess with the idle speed.


----------



## AssyrianMe (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanx for your info.  There were a couple screws by the end of the throttle cable, but didn't seem to do anything. Perhaps I'm adjusting the wrong thing. Do you know where are the screws for controling the idle?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there arent any. you have to do it with the AICV.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

You might also want to try and check for any air intake leaks from the intake manifold gasket. You can try this by spraying brake clean along the intake manifold gasket and seeing if the engine speed fluctuates.


----------



## AssyrianMe (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll try it this weekend, both the intake manifold and seeing how to adjust the idle with the AICV. I've seen through these forums that the intake manifold leaks alot.


----------



## rgerhart99 (May 4, 2015)

It's been a few years since this conversation took place but I'm having the same problem, did you ever determine what your problem was.


----------



## rgerhart99 (May 4, 2015)

I know it's been many years but did you ever find the solution to your problem??


----------



## Altima-te (Sep 21, 2015)

Same here ... idle starts at 1500, goes down to about 1200 and stays there ... does stay at 800-ish after a drive though.

Also, car doesn't go beyond 3000 when running (going uphill is bad), but does so in when in Parking/Neutral ... 

I cleaned the MAF, did get a slight boost ... changed the (not very dirty) Air filter ... no further improvements ...

I do have the SES light on, so will have to get the codes first ...


----------

